# Prostatakrebs > Nach der Behandlung >  Dauer der Krankschreibung

## KarlEmagne

Hallo - 

für wie lange wird man üblicherweise krank geschrieben nach Prostatektomie? Man kriegt doch noch eine Reha obendrauf und ist dann - vermute ich mal - auch noch nicht arbeitsfähig? Oder ist die Reha optional, wenn man erstmal in Windeln durch die Welt läuft?

Und wie lange dauert es etwa, bis man wieder sitzen kann, zum Beispiel während eines Interkontinentalfluges?

Danke,
Karl.

----------


## buschreiter

Hallo Karl,

innerhalb der ersten 2(?) Wochen nach Entlassung aus dem KH muss die Anschlußheilbehandlung angetreten werden. Infos dazu gibt es im KH beim sozialen Dienst. Ich selber war dann ca. 3 Monate krankgeschrieben, da man in etwa 100 Tage nach OP nicht mehr als 5 Kilo heben darf (egal ob Da Vinci oder offene OP). Das ist nicht viel und ließ sich mit meinem Job nicht vereinbaren. Danach ging es in die Wiedereingliederung, die in Absprache mit dem Urologen läuft. Achtung! In der Zeit gilt man als krankgeschrieben! Urlaub kann man in der Eingliederungsphase nicht nehmen.
Sitzen konnte ich übrigens sofort, andere nicht so gut. Das ist wohl jeder anders.

VG

Achim

----------


## Michi1

Ich glaube da kann keiner eine verbindliche Aussage treffen. Es ist bei jeden ein wenig anders. Sietzen konnte ich z.B. nach ca. 4 Wochen wieder ohne Schmerzen. Aber wenn du inkontinent bist kann man nicht sagen wie lange. Bei mir hat das 2 Jahre gedauert und ich musste mich noch einmal operieren lassen. Aber das muss nicht sein. In der Ahb machen sie alles das das besser wird. Darum rate ich dir sie zu machen. Auch erklären die dir alles auch das dir jeweils nach einem Jahr noch einmal eine REHA zusteht. Ich habe 3 gemacht und die wurden bezahlt.

----------


## KarlEmagne

> Hallo Karl,
> 
> innerhalb der ersten 2(?) Wochen nach Entlassung aus dem KH muss die Anschlußheilbehandlung angetreten werden. Infos dazu gibt es im KH beim sozialen Dienst. Ich selber war dann ca. 3 Monate krankgeschrieben, da man in etwa 100 Tage nach OP nicht mehr als 5 Kilo heben darf (egal ob Da Vinci oder offene OP). Das ist nicht viel und ließ sich mit meinem Job nicht vereinbaren. Danach ging es in die Wiedereingliederung, die in Absprache mit dem Urologen läuft. Achtung! In der Zeit gilt man als krankgeschrieben! Urlaub kann man in der Eingliederungsphase nicht nehmen.
> Sitzen konnte ich übrigens sofort, andere nicht so gut. Das ist wohl jeder anders.
> 
> VG
> 
> Achim


Achim, danke der Info. Wie lange etwa ist man denn in der Reha?

----------


## Michi1

Ich bin zwar nicht Achim aber ich ware das erste Mal 5 Wochen in der Anschlußheilbehandlung (AHB) . Es heißt nicht REHA da es von der Krankenkasse bezahlt wird. Genehmigt werden zuerst 3 Wochen und dann kann es sein das der Arzt vorschlägt das es besser ist länger zu bleiben. Das knn man aber ablehnen.

----------


## Berema

Hallo karl,

also ich war auch gut 3 Monate krank....die Zeit solltest Du Dir auch nehmen....
14 Tage nach OP bin ich dann für 3 Wochen nach Bad Wildungen-Reinhardshausen in die AHB (Würde ich auch jedem empfehlen).
In der AHB geht es NUR UM DICH und das OHNE ABLENKUNG von außen..Du brauchst nirgends hinfahren und wirst betüddelt. Mal ganz abgesehen vom Beckenbodentraining, das Dir dort auch in langsamen Schritten vermittelt wird....Und die Vorträge der Klinikleiterin sind eh Kult...darf man nicht versäumen ;-)
Nach der AHB bin ich noch weitere 4 Wochen zur Erholung zuhause geblieben und dann nochmal 2 Wochen Resturlaub hinten dran gehängt.
Dann aber OHNE WIEDEREINGLIEDERUNG wieder voll in den Job eingestiegen....allerdings mit angezogener Handbremse...mache mich nicht mehr so irre wie früher..

Sitzen konnte ich auch ziemlich schnell nach der OP wieder, da alles komplikationslos verlaufen ist, die Wunden gut verheilt sind.
 Heute,  gut 4 Monate nach OP, bin ich wieder kontinent und körperlich recht fit.
Wenn jetzt noch die Potenz wieder kommt, ist es fast wie vor der OP.

Doch alle Zeitangaben hier sind NUR Richtwerte. Es hängt auch viel vom OP- und Heilungsverlauf der Wunden, sowie Deiner Einstellung und Deiner körperlichen Fitness ab.

Deshalb solltest Du Dich an den ganzen Meinungen hier NUR orientieren. Letztendlich musst DU für DICH den besten Weg zur Genesung finden.
Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute

----------


## uwes2403

Ich habe eigentlich direkt nach der AHB wieder angefangen voll zu arbeiten (rund 7 Wochen nach OP).  

Hatte allerdings den Vorteil eines Home Office, da kann man es sich natürlich besser einteilen.....Dienstreisen waren mit PKW auch wieder möglich....

Ich bin Schreibtischtäter, bei körperlicher Arbeit (schwer tragen und/oder heben) hätte das anders ausgesehen.

Alles Gute

Uwe

----------


## KarlEmagne

Ich bin auch gerade "work from home" - heißt das Home Office auf Denglisch?  :L&auml;cheln:  -  also bei mir ist das ebenfalls kein Probem. Puh, 3 Monate, ganz schön lang. Ehrlich gesagt sorge ich mich allerdings mehr vorm Pathologie-Upgrade... OP ist am 4. April.

----------


## marcado

Hallo,

ich wurde Anfang Juni operiert und dann 3 Wochen AHB. Habe mich dann von meinem Hausarzt bis 31.12. krankschreiben lassen. Also 7 Monate. Hätte auch früher arbeiten können, wollte ich aber nicht. Und die Zeit hat mir gut getan

Gruß
Holger

----------


## KarlEmagne

Dann müsste ich glaube ich kündigen, wenn ich 7 Monate weg bliebe. Na, bald wissen wir mehr... zumindest habe ich einen besseren Anhaltspunkt, wie lange das wohl dauert und für die Reha - err, Anschlussheilbehandlung - habe ich schon mal ein Datenpaket zugeladen zum Händi  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Karl,

wenn bei Dir deutsches Arbeitsrecht gilt (Quebec?) genießt Du während einer Krankheit Kündigungsschutz.
Nach der OP hast Du mit einem 50%igen  Behinderungsgrad bis zur Heilungsbewährung (5 Jahre) die Schwerbehinderteneigenschaft (nach Feststellung) mit weiteren sozialrechtlichen Vorteilen. 
Die Rehaklinik (Sozialdienst) hilft Dir bei der Antragstellung und informiert Dich entsprechend.

Gruß

Lothar

----------


## KarlEmagne

Ach echt? Behinderungsgrad? Stimmt schon, ich würde das vermutlich auch in Québec anerkannt bekommen und irgendwie müsste sich selbst das System dort um mich kümmern. Als ich mir ein Handgelenk brach, ließ man mich zwar mit Knochenbrei im Splint eine Woche auf die OP warten, dann haben sie sich aber doch erbarmt und ich bekam etwas Physiotherapie  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

Nur kann mir die deutsche Reha mit Sicherheit nicht mit Anträgen in Québec helfen. Ich habe doppelte deutsch-kanadische Staatsbürgerschaft und natürlich gelten dann die Regeln der Province of Québec. Was wir schon bei der Handhabung meines Biopsie-Befundes gesehen haben, von dem ich offiziell noch immer keine Kenntnis habe. Ich bat den überweisenden Urologen um Übersendung einer Befund-Kopie per E-Mail, sobald verfügbar, und bin prompt abgetropft. Am Telefon wurde mir vorgeworfen, _ich_ würde nicht zuhören und redete überdies viel zu schnell. Man bot mir grosszügig einen Beratungstermin an, zeitlich nach meinem Abflug nach Deutschland, ohne mir freilich die Eröffnung des Befundes zu garantieren. Ich bin schliesslich vollkommen verzweifelt ins Krankenhaus, wo ich meine Biopsie-Stanzproben vermutete, und habe im Krankenhaus-Archiv angefragt, ob sie zufälligerweise eine Kopie der Ergebnisse meiner Biopsie vom 21. Februar im Computer hätten. Tatsächlich waren die dort schon eine Woche lang gespeichert und ich bekam den erhofften Ausdruck.

Ich erzähle das jetzt, um ein Bild von der Einstellung in staatlich gelenkten Gesundheitssystemen zu vermitteln. Einfach unfassbar. Und das ist mit jeder Kleinigkeit so, die man sich von diesem System erhofft. Als I-Tüpfelchen lehnte meine (mittllerweile ehemalige) Familiendoktorin (so heissen dort Hausärzte) noch meine Bitte um Überweisung zu einem Krebsexperten in einem der besseren Krankenhäuser ab. Grund: unzureichende Belege für Krebs.  Mit PSA 11.8, PSA-Verdoppelung in 15 Monaten, und einem Krebsbefund auf irgendeiner Krankenhaus-Festplatte.

Ganz ehrlich, mein Vertrauen in angemessene Behandlung, speziell mit etwas Komplizierterem, in der Provinz Quebec ist doch arg erschüttert. Wenn man sich damit rumschlägt, kriegt man höchstens noch Magenkrebs obendrauf.

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Karl,

das hört sich ja nach einem englisch/us-amerikanischen Gesundheitssystem an.

Trotzdem hier ein Link auf Vergünstigungen für Behinderte in Kanada:

https://www.canada.ca/en/services/be...isability.html

Gruß

Lothar

----------


## KarlEmagne

Dachte ich auch, US-Gesundheitssystem. Ist aber nicht so. In den USA klappt zumindest die Behandlung, solange man versichert ist. Nicht jeder hat dort eine Versicherung bzw ich habe keine Ahnung, was Obamacare taugt. Aber mit einer Versicherung hat man in den USA nicht die Probleme wie ich mit Santé Québec.

Zu Disabilities kann ich in Quebec nur sagen, dass diese von einem dortigen Arzt diagnostiziert werden müssen und das System im Grunde nur darauf ausgerichtet ist, dass es zu diesen Diagnosen eben nicht kommt. Sei es, weil du Monate auf Termine warten musst um dann gesagt zu bekommen, dass der Arzt leider nur 10min Zeit hat und dich dann eben nicht diagnostizieren kann. Problem gelöst, keine Benefits. Ist nicht so wie in Deutschland.

Außerdem kann ich immer noch nicht ganz glauben, nach diesem Prostata-Mist behindert zu sein. Warten wir das erstmal ab. Es kann natürlich noch einen richtig üblen Pathologiebefund geben nach der OP. Dann würde ich eher aufhören zu arbeiten und die Zeit nutzen, die mir bleibt.

Achso, Lothar, dein Link zu canada.ca liest sich für mich erstmal wie Ontario, der CPP ist dort und nicht in Québec. Es ist auch wohlbekannt in den anderen Provinzen, dass Québec in vielerlei Hinsicht hinterher hinkt. Steuern sind am höchsten, Strassen am schlechtesten, Gesundheitssystem haben wir gesehen. Es genügt, 100km weiter nach Ontario zu ziehen und die Healthcare wird deutlich besser.

Es gibt allerdings schon social services in Québec und mit viel Durchhaltevermögen kriegt man vielleicht irgendwann irgendwas. https://ciusss-centresudmtl.gouv.qc.ca/

Hier ein Link zu einer Luxus-Altenresidenz. Wer arm ist, den trifft es schlimmer.
https://montrealgazette.com/news/que...iors-residence

----------


## Berema

> Außerdem kann ich immer noch nicht ganz glauben, nach diesem Prostata-Mist behindert zu sein.


Doch das kannst Du glauben....ich hab meinen Bescheid über die Schwerbehinderung grad erst letzte Woche bekommen...Der gilt allerdings auch nur 5 Jahre, danach wird neu geprüft...bei mir ist das dann im November 2023

----------


## KarlEmagne

> Doch das kannst Du glauben....ich hab meinen Bescheid über die Schwerbehinderung grad erst letzte Woche bekommen...Der gilt allerdings auch nur 5 Jahre, danach wird neu geprüft...bei mir ist das dann im November 2023


OMfG! Holy sh*t! Hätte ich nicht gedacht. Ich hätte jetzt erwartet, vielleicht beim Trampolinspringen oder Skifahren in den Glades mit einer dünnen Vorlage auszukommen und ansonsten in naher Zukunft einigermassen dicht zu sein. Na ich werd's ja bald wissen.

Dumme Frage jetzt, worin genau liegt jetzt die Behinderung, von ED abgesehen? Was konkret kann man nach einer Prostata-OP nicht mehr machen?

----------


## Lothar M

Hier kannst Du Dich über die Vorteile informieren:

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...ndertenausweis

Gruß

Lothar

----------


## uwes2403

Moin,

die Behinderung ist nicht zwingend vorhanden/spürbar.
Aber die Regelungen bei einer Tumorerkrankung sind hier so...bei mir sind es 80%..hängt vom festgestellten Status ab.

Was man nach einer Pca Behandlung machen kann oder nicht ist natürlich individuell verschieden.

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## KarlEmagne

Genau. Warten wir erstmal ab. Ich will's wirklich nicht hoffen, dass ich mit schweren Einschränkungen aus dieser Geschichte herauskomme. Aber ihr habt recht, es ist speziell bei ungünstiger Pathologie gut möglich. Vielen Dank jedenfalls für den Hinweis auf die doch deutlich bessere Sozialgesetzgebung in Deutschland. Wie gesagt, ich mache jetzt schon drei Kreuze, dass ich a) noch deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft habe b) immer noch ein Zimmer in Berlin und c) eine deutsche Krankenversicherung. In Quebec hätte ich erst richtig alt ausgesehen. Leider.

----------


## Lothar M

Wenn Du in Berlin einen Wohnsitz hast, kannst Du bei der Stadtverwaltung einen Schwerbehinderten stellen.

----------


## KarlEmagne

Danke, klingt vernünftig. Ja, ich habe noch einen Erstwohnsitz in Berlin - trotz jahrelanger Auslandsaufenthalte. Hab's gerade nachgeschaut, ans LAGeSo kann man sogar noch ohne Voranmeldung und ich sollte das dann besser in Anspruch nehmen, speziell, wenn ich vielleicht beruflich pausieren muss. Ich hätte wirklich nicht gedacht, da so relativ kurzfristig mal Ansprüche zu haben. Every day a learning day. Das ist sicher eine Reise nach Wilmersdorf wert...

----------


## Lothar M

Ich kenne Dein Alter nicht.
Falls Du die Schwerbehinderteneigenschaft im Zeitpunkt des vorgezogenen Rentenbezugs hast, kannst Du früher mit Abzüge in Rente gehen oder später ohne Abzüge.
Hier nähere Infos:

https://www.test.de/Rente-fuer-Schwe...nte-5082072-0/

Lothar

----------


## KarlEmagne

Ich kriege in Deutschland keine Rente. Seit ich Krebs habe, mache ich mir darüber aber keine Gedanken mehr  :Blinzeln:

----------


## KarlEmagne

Also Operation ist ausgestanden und der soziale Dienst des Krankenhauses war für mich nicht zuständig. Die Dame konnte lediglich feststellen, dass sie wegen meines (fast leeren) Rentenkontos nichts für mich tun kann, außer, einen Kostenantrag an meine Krankenkasse weiterzuleiten. Die diesen mangels konkreter Beschreibung der vorgesehenen Behandlung prompt abgelehnt hat. Ich solle halt dann selber zusehen.

Ist tatsächlich genau das, was ich auch erwartet hatte.

----------

